# A+ Certification



## kcg (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey my name is Khaleem and i am studying for my A+ certs. Have anyone took the new test? if u did i would be happy if u could give me some advise. Im studying for my first test which is the Essentials.Right now im doing online study at measureup.com and im using this book "guide to managing & maintaining Your PC".. here is link to the book using right now ......http://www.google.com/products/catalog?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&channel=s&hl=en&q=guide+to+managing+and+maintaing+ur+pc&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=10837230569918741246&sa=X&oi=product_catalog_result&resnum=1&ct=result#ps-sellers...........Thanks in advance to all u guys who reply.....


----------



## jheveran (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi. I am also studying for the essentials. I have come across a website which has been very useful:

www.proprofs.com/forums

This website has practice tests, study materials, tutorials etc.

Good luck with your testing!


----------



## kcg (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey man thanks ima check it out ...thanks again


----------



## nerd_ (Feb 9, 2009)

I am using the book A+ All in one Reference for Dummies, and thanks for posting useful site.


----------



## bjpenn2 (Feb 16, 2009)

Get the sybex all in one A+ book and that book is more than enough to pass on the first try..


----------



## smith31 (Feb 18, 2009)

I dont want to be banned by posting any link here so i've to explain CompTIA A+ certification. 

A+ Certification

This certification is designed for computer technicians and hardware experts. This A+ Certification require two exams to be passed, One is the A+ Essentials (220-601) exam and you have to select the other one, out of three elective exam IT Technician (220-602), Remote Support Technician (220-603), or Depot Technician (220-604). Total cost for one test is USD 168.

The CompTIA A+ Essentials exam contains 100 questions and each elective exam contains 90 questions. You need to obtain at least 675 from core A+ essential exam and 700 from each elective A+ certification exam. 

You can prepare your CompTIA A+ certification exam from anywhere, online, training institute or from certpaper dot com. You will find absolutely free and effective A+ Certification exam preparation guide.

Smith


----------



## jheveran (Jan 26, 2009)

smith31 said:


> ...You can prepare your CompTIA A+ certification exam from anywhere, online, training institute or from certpaper dot com. You will find absolutely free and effective A+ Certification exam preparation guide.
> 
> Smith


You cannot prepare for your exam at sites that are "brain dumps". In fact, you can have your certification revoked if found out. Brain dumps are sites where exam questions are memorized and theory is not discussed.


----------



## smith31 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for the guidance but www.certpaper.com offers only practice test not braindumps.


----------



## jheveran (Jan 26, 2009)

smith31

The following link discusses braindumps:

http://www.proprofs.com/certification/comptia/a-plus/articles/braindumps.shtml

Now after reading this link can you honestly say that certpaper is not a braindump?

They want you to buy exam questions that give away the answers without any book theory behind them. Sounds like a braindump to me.


----------



## smith31 (Feb 18, 2009)

I do not have any argue in favor of braindumps. Actually www.certpaper.com was referred me by a friend and I referred this site others to get some help. 

Smith


----------



## account4gp (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi I am new to this forum and just joined. Proprofs and certpaper both are dumps providing sites and better to avoid these sites. This is unethical to use braindumps for exam preparation. However you can get some help from online resources. If you need some free books about IT, Networking, Commerce and other categories you should visit www.zainbooks.com

This site totally provide free books to be viewed but i do not know how to download these books. 


Nick


----------



## jheveran (Jan 26, 2009)

Okay, I will make this simple. There is a website called certguard.com that monitors other websites and they will tell you what sites are legitimate. You enter the wesites domain in certguard's search engine and they give you the results.

Below are printscreen images of the results for certpaper.com and proprof.com websites and their conclusions:


----------



## smith31 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh yes, i understand now. Thanks for the information. But i think we should use some extra study material because the course books are not match up closely to the actual exam. www.certpaper.com provide the practice test that will help us to prepare our exams.


----------



## jheveran (Jan 26, 2009)

I do not think you understand. Certpaper.com is a braindump. Using braindumps can revoke your certification. 

Do what you want. 

Myself, I will study the material to understand computer systems and processes thoroughly. I will be better off than just memorizing answers to test questions. Good luck with future job interviews when they ask you to explain a process!!

I will not waste my time anymore responding to this post.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Jheveran is right. Relying soley on these sites is bad practice to say the least. There is nothing wrong with using the sites as an aid, but studying the material will make things better for you in the long run.


----------



## smith31 (Feb 18, 2009)

I know u all are right and dumps can revoke our certification. My friends who passed certification exam without any extra help got very poor result. So i have decided to get help from some dumps after studying my course. I used dumps just as an aid, not completely preparing exam.


----------



## kcg (Dec 18, 2008)

I agree with you smith31 u cant depend on dumps alone u have to complete a course,I took the A+ course like last year in my institute so now im just using the dumps to get it fresh in my head..u cant expect to read the book alone and take the test either, then u would fail cause no one could remember a whole book well some ppl could but everyone is not the same, i like the prep test(dumps) on Comp TIA site and the ones that come with the books its very helpful. The reason y i said this is because after studying the book for a month i went and take the prep test(dumps) and got like below 60 it ask me questions that i never read about, so what im trying to say if u are like me and ur studying for essentials just read the book ur using and take the dumps....... To much info wouldnt hurt ..I already paid to take my test so ima be taking it soon ill post back and give u guys some info on how the test was and how i did,,,


----------



## 6840 (Feb 26, 2009)

I got this from slickdeals and google groups. Free Courseware Demo Download - 12 Popular Titles Free (Microsoft/Cisco/PMI/CISSP/A+). Here is the link

It is pretty good.:wave:


----------



## account4gp (Feb 23, 2009)

6840 said:


> I got this from slickdeals and google groups. Free Courseware Demo Download - 12 Popular Titles Free (Microsoft/Cisco/PMI/CISSP/A+). Here is the link
> 
> It is pretty good.:wave:


Yes, thanks and you can also get some help from www.100seotips.com
really very helpful site.


----------

